# My cichlids aren't eating any pellet food



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

The consensus around here is that NLS brand is a good food and fish love it. But I went out and bought some NLS and tetra mini granules and the fish just take it in their mouths and spit it out! The only food they seem to tolerate is flakes. Will they grow out of this or is it permanent?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Might take some time for them to get use to any new food. Was it the NLS and the tetra mini granules? If it was just one of them I'd think the food had gone bad.

Keep trying. Don't feed the flakes with the pellets. If they go hungry for a few days or more, that's okay.

Robin


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

It's the NLS 1mm sinking pellets and tetra cichlid mini granules. I also bought tetra cichlid sticks, but they seem to be too large for the fish to eat. They seem to only accept cichlid flake food.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Stop feeding them for 2 days. On the third day, put in just a couple NLS pellets. If they don't go for them, wait until Day 4 and try again. I guarantee they'll eat what ever you throw in the tank when they are sufficiently hungry. Remember- they can easily go weeks without food (many females do it every time they hold).


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

triscuit said:


> Stop feeding them for 2 days. On the third day, put in just a couple NLS pellets. If they don't go for them, wait until Day 4 and try again. I guarantee they'll eat what ever you throw in the tank when they are sufficiently hungry. Remember- they can easily go weeks without food (many females do it every time they hold).


+1 
If you crush a few pellets up along with regular pellets they might try it and like it. I had a group of jds that wouldn't eat pellets and skipped a few days and crushed up pellets. They devoured them in no time. Good luck .


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

triscuit said:


> Stop feeding them for 2 days. On the third day, put in just a couple NLS pellets. If they don't go for them, wait until Day 4 and try again. I guarantee they'll eat what ever you throw in the tank when they are sufficiently hungry. Remember- they can easily go weeks without food (many females do it every time they hold).


Ok, that makes sense. I will cease feeding them for a few days. Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

If I my ask, what does everyone seem to think about the cichlid sticks? My fish aren't interested in them as 1 stick will probably feed all 3 fish!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I use sticks myself but they are really messy if you have to break them to make it smaller. Imo they are for larger fish.


----------

